
Hypnagogic pop - rubycon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypnagogic_pop
======
qnsi
[https://rateyourmusic.com/customchart?page=1&chart_type=top&...](https://rateyourmusic.com/customchart?page=1&chart_type=top&type=album&year=alltime&genre_include=1&genres=Hypnagogic+Pop&include_child_genres=t&include=both&limit=none&countries=)

